# Nuclear Stress Coding



## 10marty (Aug 27, 2010)

Our cardiologists will soon be doing the nuclear interpretation of stress testing as well as the cardiology portion in the hospital/outpatient setting.  We do not own the equipment.  I know the cardiology codes 93016, 93018,  but what are the nuclear codes?  

Thank you 

 Marty


----------



## peeya (Aug 27, 2010)

93350-26


----------



## 10marty (Aug 27, 2010)

93350-26 is the PC for stress echo's.  I was looking for the codes to bill the nuclear interpretations of nuclear stress tests.  

I suspect 78452-26?

Marty


----------



## peeya (Aug 27, 2010)

yes it is 78452-26


----------



## Dorthi (Jul 30, 2014)

*Modifier*

78452- not pd
a9502-pd
93015-pd

was denied by bcbs is that because we didn't use -26?

They are saying it is a bundled code, is it a bundled or do we need a -26?

Thanks so much!
Dorthi


----------



## Dorthi (Jul 30, 2014)

*more info*

Ok so I was just told more info on this, sorry I am the middle man. Ok so we do the stress test, and bill for it, then a cardiologist, bills for the read. So with that being said do we bill 78452-26 or without?
The read would be -TC correct? And -26 would not interfere with the pmt for the dr billing for the read correct?


----------



## polycoder (Jul 30, 2014)

if you are billing for the hosp side , use TC.


----------



## Dorthi (Jul 31, 2014)

*Stress test*

No we are a Dr office. so should we be using a -26 or should we not because the other Dr is reading it?


----------



## ccollison (Aug 14, 2014)

*nuclear stress test interprets*

If your dr is reading & supervising the stress test, use 93016 & 93018. If he is also reading the nuclear portion of the test, use 78452-26.  But if, as you mentioned, another dr (radiologist) is reading the nuclear scan, there is nothing else to bill.


----------

